

Free Chipotle and Video Games (PS3, XBox 360, Wii) at 385 Sherman in Palo Alto - thinkcomp
http://www.thinkcomputer.com/stanford

======
manderson2080
YESSS!! Ill be there soon

------
thinkcomp
First come, first served! 5:30 - 8:30 P.M. tonight if you're in the area.

